# BIRTH OF THE ALLIANCE - The Aliomenti Saga - Book 4



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Freed from the constraints of the Aliomenti, Will Stark creates a new group, an Alliance of men and women committed to using the Energy skills and technological advances to improve the lives of all.

It's an act of rebellion that won't go unnoticed--or unpunished--by the Aliomenti Elites.

Treachery, a desperate search for the resolution of his most vexing personal concern, and an incredible network of underground facilities drive Will to his own desperate decisions. He'll figure out how to bring new life into the world... but the asking price is steep.

And permanent.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Alex,

Welcome again to the Book Bazaar and congratulations on your new book![br][br]KBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KBoards, keep in mind that *self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar*. (You've posted your book thread in the right place; this is just our standard welcome that we place in all book threads. ) [br][br]A brief recap of our rules follows: [br][br]*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function OR our KBoards bookmark system*) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice). [br][br]--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here [br][br]--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days*. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information. [br][br]--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. [br][br]--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread: Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ. [br][br]All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules. [br][br]Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions. [br][br]Betsy & Ann [br]Book Bazaar Moderators [br][br][br][br]*When viewing a thread, you'll see an 'add Bookmark' button near the Reply button. You can use that to add the thread to your bookmarks. To see your bookmarked threads at any time, click the 'Bookmarks' button in the forum header links.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Prequel: _Hunting Will_ 
Book 1: _A Question of Will_
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

The prequel, along with future short stories, are available as free downloads for newsletter subscribers. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## Shane Ward (Jan 25, 2013)

gorgeous covers by the way, are they done by yourself or did you have an artist do them for you.

Thanks for the post anyway.

Shane


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

Shane Ward said:


> gorgeous covers by the way, are they done by yourself or did you have an artist do them for you.


Hi Shane!

The covers were done by KBer Karri Klawiter (http://artbykarri.com), who does fantastic work at a very reasonable price. Highly recommended.


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------



## the quiet one (Aug 13, 2012)

I'd like to offer my thanks and appreciation to all who have read the _Aliomenti Saga_. If you haven't yet started the series, the reading order is noted below. Thanks again!.

*T H E A L I O M E N T I S A G A*

Book 1: _A Question of Will_ FREE!
Book 2: _Preserving Hope_
Book 3: _Ascent of the Aliomenti_
Book 4: _Birth of the Alliance_

Subscribers to the new release newsletter also receive access to material not available elsewhere. Sign up here!


----------

